# rocket oil



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i have purchased rocket oil in the past from breakaway. anyone know where or if it can be purchased locally??? i have checked from lighthouse down to chesapeake with no luck, must i again get it on line?? hate to drive to obx where im sure hatttttaras jacks has it, especially in this weather, it would cost more for the gas then the cost of the oil.

thanks guys


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Demonfish,

Use the stuff you put in the engine of your vehicle, possibly of a higher quality and won't cost you a fortune.

Led.


----------



## Ron Sutton (Dec 29, 2002)

I have the oil in stock at 8.00 a bottle on a special right now. Go to http://ronsutton.org or e-mail or call
1-877-495-5969

Regards,
Ron


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

good price ron, thanks, but i already ordered it and some bearings from hatteras outfitters, maybe next time.


----------

